# Non plant stuff for the meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

As I have stated many times, I am getting very forgetful since Chloe has been born! I know I have a lot of stuff to bring to the meeting so I will list the non-plant stuff I intend to bring:

Rob - LaMotte reagents
Jack - Flourish Excel, 1 penny per ml 
Sean - Tweezers, scissors, and ferts
Jim - DIY reactors, cabinets

LaMotte Test Kits
Sweetwater Stones - $1.60 per stone
Box of Dosing bottles - $2 per bottle 
Box of Misc. liquid ferts - donation to the club 
2L jug of Flourish Excel - 1 penny per ml - bring your own bottle

All of the above items are at cost except for the dosing bottles. The dosing bottles have been rounded to $2 from $1.89. 

I'm sure I have missed someone along the way so if I told you I would bring something to the next meeting, please remind me or I will more than likely forget it


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Matt,

I seem to remember that I was going to buy one/some of the misting stones from you. Do you still have some to sell?

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder Russ! I knew I was forgetting something


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Matt,

I wont be able to make this meeting, not sure about next months either. I will be in the cinci area on the 22 of next month and could swing by your place on the way home if you like. or i could jsut send you a check.

Sean


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> Matt,
> 
> I wont be able to make this meeting, not sure about next months either. I will be in the cinci area on the 22 of next month and could swing by your place on the way home if you like. or i could jsut send you a check.
> 
> Sean


I did remember that you wouldn't be at the meeting but figured I would bring your stuff just in case. Like I said before, I'm not worried about the money, keep it until you get the ferts and forceps!

If it is more convenient for you, I could leave the stuff with someone in Cinci. My place is kindo outta the way a bit isn't it?


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a jug of Tropica Master Grow if anyone wants some, I'll sell it at my cost. Let me know by posting here.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I will bring a 250ml dosing bottle for some of the TMG. I've always wanted to try it. That reminds me I need to add Excel to my list at the top.


----------

